# Reflection in Nissan Altima 2002



## Guest (Aug 15, 2003)

Just bought a 2002 Nissan Altima and I am really bothered by the reflections in the windshield, especially when the sun is sideways or in fron of the car. Reflections are mainly two vertical lines moving along the winshield dependin on the car position to the sun. Anybody heard of identical issue from Altima owners who may have inquired in an auto glass shop. 

Thank you in advance for any feedback...


----------



## S15 DriftMachine (Aug 15, 2003)

check pan auto


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2003)

What does "check pan auto" mean?


----------



## dadster (Nov 4, 2002)

Kwacha:

The lines are the reflection from the dash. The dash has the plastic part which runs down from the glass to the radio. 

A good pair of sunglasses will do wonders and tinting the sides and back will help too!

Fred


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

The huge dash is definitely a glare producer. Not sure what a dash carpet kit would cost, or even look like, but that would help glare.

Might look terrible though.


----------



## altimateone (May 30, 2003)

I'm thinking of putting a solid decal on top the color of my car.
alittle past the legal marks hopefully this will cut the sun shining straight down on my lap and maybe cut some glare


----------

